

The founding of the MIT Artificial Intelligence laboratory [pdf] - TriinT
http://web.mit.edu/6.933/www/Fall2001/AILab.pdf

======
jacquesm
that was an amazing read, but boy it is long...

Some of the stuff in there is common knowledge, but plenty is not and you
could probably set up a nice cookies file from all the quotes in there.

~~~
csallen
I took one of Patrick Winston's classes last semester, and I've never known
someone to dispense so much invaluable advice about, well, everything. I have
a notebook full of his quotes on topics like how to interview well, how to
become a professor at a top university, the proper way to do A.I. research,
how to write well, how to threaten people, how to get people to change their
minds, etc etc. Brilliant guy.

------
jlees
Enjoyed the bit about hacker culture and the milliblatts :)

------
zandorg
Also Hackers by Steven Levy is a huge source of data on the Lisp/Cellular
Automation days.

